
Show HN: Popular site subdomains - JamieF1
https://github.com/JamieFarrelly/Popular-Site-Subdomains
======
JamieF1
Lost access to my other HN account but didn't have much activity anyway!

The idea behind this was to get the community to all chip in with website
subdomains and then have 1 huge (freely available) list. This way it'd be easy
to find all the subdomains for a particular domain if you want to do
penetration testing or if you're just nosey like I am - can find some
interesting stuff on random subdomains.

Maybe HN can help spread the word about it!

~~~
Hockey_Dino
For what use such knowledge about subdomains?

~~~
J0rdanVa1dez
For Search direct address to current page for example: "analytics.google.com"

------
fiatjaf
HN doesn't show the subdomain on the news listing. Sometimes it is important
to show it. Therefore I use this Tampermonkey script:
[https://greasyfork.org/scripts/11547-hn-better-domain-
names/...](https://greasyfork.org/scripts/11547-hn-better-domain-
names/code/HN%20better%20domain%20names.user.js)

